# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [IFA 2015] ASUS trình diễn màn hình chơi game tấm nền IPS đầu tiên có tần số quét 165Hz

## hongkhanh

tại ifa 2015, asus đã trình làng giới công nghệ màn hình chơi game sử dụng tấm nền ips đầu tiên trên thế giới có tần số quét 165hz. màn hình này hiện chỉ là phiên bản thử nghiệm và phiên bản chính thức sẽ được ra mắt thị trường trong thời gian tới. dù vẫn chưa có nhiều thông tin liên quan nhưng màn hình của asus rõ ràng hàng độc tính tới thời điểm hiện tại.

màn hình này có tên mã là rog swift pg279q được tích hợp công nghệ g-sync cho khả năng chơi game mượt mà với tần số quét lên đến 165hz. pg279q được thiết kế hướng đến các đối tượng game thủ chuyên nghiệp cần khả năng hiển thị hình ảnh tốc độ cao.

​asus hiện chưa tiết lộ hết thông tin chi tiết về pg279q nhưng ít nhất chúng tôi cũng thu được vài thông tin thú vị về màn hình này. rog swift pg279q sử dụng tấm nền ips cao cấp cho thời gian hồi đáp cực kỳ nhanh. nếu tấm nền sử dụng cho pg279q tương tự với thế hệ tiền nhiệm của nó thì có thể dự đoán độ phân giải của nó là vào tầm 2560x1440, góc nhìn rõ theo chiều dọc ngang lần lượt là 170*/160*, độ sáng 350 cd/m2, độ tương phản 1000:1 và 16.7 triệu màu 8-bit. màn hình này sử dụng giao tiếp display port 1.2 và hdmi.

thông thường, các màn hình có tần số quét cao cỡ 120hz - 144hz thường dùng tấm nền tn vốn có điểm yếu chết người là khả năng tái tạo màu rất tồi cũng như góc nhìn tệ hại. trên thực tế, phần lớn màn hình hỗ trợ công nghệ freesync của amd hay g-sync của nvidia đều dùng tấm nền tn để khai thác khả năng quét hình linh động (adaptive refresh rate) trên nhiều dải tần số quét. tuy nhiên, với màn hình tấm nền ips pg279q của asus thì nó chắc chắn sẽ khắc phục tốt hai nhược điểm trên của tấm nền tn.

​hãy lưu ý là asus không tự sản xuất tấm nền màn hình mà họ mua lại từ các nhà sản xuất khác, hiện chúng tôi vẫn chưa rõ là con số 165hz là tần số quét gốc của tấm nền hay asus đã sử dụng công nghệ nào đó để có thể đạt được tần số quét cao đến thế. chúng tôi vẫn chưa biết là tần số quét 165hz này có được hỗ trợ lâu dài bằng công nghệ g-sync của nvidia hay không?

giá của màn hình asus rog swift pg279q vẫn chưa được hãng điện tử đài loan tiết lộ nhưng có thể thấy đây là màn hình cao cấp, do đó chắc chắn nó sẽ rất đắt tiền. asus cũng không đưa ra ngày ra mắt cụ thể cho màn hình này.

_nguồn: kitguru_​

----------

